# mon ibook ne remercie pas 10.4.7 (et moi non plus...)



## noz (30 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,
Vous aurez certainement compris au titre du post que tout ne va pas dans le meilleur des mondes depuis 10.4.7. 

Commen&#231;ons par le commencement : j&#8217;ai lanc&#233; le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de la m&#224;j via le gestionnaire habituel sur mon ibook 1,33 SD, depuis la 10.4.6. Il y a eu un bug pendant le t&#233;l&#233;chargement et mon ordi a fait un beau freeze. J&#8217;ai red&#233;marr&#233;, et v&#233;rifi&#233; la version du syst&#232;me, c&#8217;&#233;tait la 4.7&#8230; 

Au bout de 10 mn, deuxi&#232;me freeze pendant l&#8217;utilisation de mail. Je me suis donc dit qu&#8217;il avait du y avoir un probl&#232;me suite au premier freeze. J&#8217;ai donc apr&#232;s plusieurs autres freeze r&#233;ussi &#224; installer 10.4.7 avec la combo. 

J&#8217;ai bien cru que &#231;a avait march&#233;, mais non, re-freeze au bout de 20 ou 30 mn. En d&#233;sespoir de cause j&#8217;ai donc effectu&#233; une clean install apr&#232;s avoir sauvegard&#233; mon DD, avec au passage un formatage avec remplacement des donn&#233;es par plein de 0&#8230; 

R&#233;installation de 10.4, et malheureusement, m&#234;me pas le temps d&#8217;installer la combo 10.4.6 (ben oui, je pensais que la cause &#233;tait la 10.4.7), nouveau freeze. 

Etant un peu &#224; court de diagnostic (origine du probl&#232;me hardware ou software ?), je me tourne vers la communaut&#233; en esp&#233;rant que quelqu&#8217;un en sache plus. 

Je pr&#233;cise que j&#8217;ai retourn&#233; mon ibook en d&#233;cembre dernier chez apple pour un changement de carte m&#232;re, et qu&#8217;il n&#8217;est plus sous garantie &#224; pr&#233;sent. Donc si vous avez une info, une id&#233;e, un tuyau ou une solution, &#8230; HELP !!!!


----------



## noz (1 Juillet 2006)

je rajoute que j'ai deux types de freeze, l'un total, l'autre tout sauf la souris qui bouge encore. Et dernière chose, un peu bizarre, puisque mon ibook était inutilisable, j'ai voulu installer Tiger sur mon DD externe, via mon ibook cette nuit. En me levant ce matin je me suis rendu compte que l'install avait elle aussi freezé en plein milieu... C'est étrange, puisque l'ibook n'a rien à voir dans cette install non ?


----------



## Frodon (1 Juillet 2006)

noz a dit:
			
		

> je rajoute que j'ai deux types de freeze, l'un total, l'autre tout sauf la souris qui bouge encore. Et derni&#232;re chose, un peu bizarre, puisque mon ibook &#233;tait inutilisable, j'ai voulu installer Tiger sur mon DD externe, via mon ibook cette nuit. En me levant ce matin je me suis rendu compte que l'install avait elle aussi freez&#233; en plein milieu... C'est &#233;trange, puisque l'ibook n'a rien &#224; voir dans cette install non ?



Ca veut dire que c'est probablement un probl&#232;me hardware... Et que le fait qu'il soit apparu en plein milieu de l'install de l'update 10.4.7 &#233;tait le fruit du hasard.

Tu peux cependant essayer de:

- Reseter la PRAM
- Reseter la PMU

Voir site d'Apple pour les instructions.

Si ca freeze toujours apr&#232;s cela, alors c'est un probl&#232;me hardware... Comme il est hors garantie ca risque de pas valoir le co&#251;t de le faire r&#233;parer 

C'est dans ces cas l&#224; qu'on se dit qu'une extension de garantie AppleCare ca vaut peut &#234;tre le co&#251;t finalement.

P.S: C'est mon 1000&#232;me message!!! Me voil&#224; devenu Membre d'&#233;lite!!!


----------



## noz (1 Juillet 2006)

Bravo pour ton 1000ème message Frodo... (désolé, pas trop le goût du rire là...  )
Je me dis exactement la même chose concernant le hasard, et idem concernant l'apple care. Je n'avais pas pu à l'époque, parceque ça coûte quand même un certain prix, mais là... Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas, ça me conforte dans ce que je pensais. Je vais quand même essayer de faire faire un diagnostic (en espérant que ce soit gratuit) dans un apple center de Paris. Quelqu'un en connaît un bon ?


----------



## noz (1 Juillet 2006)

Bravo pour ton 1000ème message Frodo... (désolé, pas trop le goût du rire là...  )
Je me dis exactement la même chose concernant le hasard, et idem concernant l'apple care. Je n'avais pas pu à l'époque, parceque ça coûte quand même un certain prix, mais là... Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas, ça me conforte dans ce que je pensais. Je vais quand même essayer de faire faire un diagnostic (en espérant que ce soit gratuit) dans un apple center de Paris. Quelqu'un en connaît un bon ?


----------



## Tox (1 Juillet 2006)

Avant de chercher plus loin, as-tu fait un "hardware test" ? Quel est l'&#233;tat de ton disque dur  dans "utilitaire de disque" ? As-tu ajout&#233; de la m&#233;moire, si oui, elle est peut-&#234;tre en cause... Pour l'instant, reste optimiste, car tu as l'affichage de ton iBook qui reste ordinaire. Cela pourrait n'&#234;tre qu'un probl&#232;me de m&#233;moire vive ou de stockage.


----------



## noz (1 Juillet 2006)

J'ai effectivement une barette de mémoire, une noname achetée chez macway il y a plusieurs mois (ça peut se mettre à déconner plusieurs mois après l'achat ?), je vais, avant d'appeler tous les apple center de la création, tester mon ordi sans. J'ai utilisé l'utilitaire de disque via le dvd d'install de tiger pour : vérifier les autorisations, les réparer, vérifier le disque, le réparer. A part quelques autorisations, mon disque semble niquel. Le problème en décembre venait de la carte mère (mon ordi démarrait mais l'écran restait noir) qu'ils sont changé. Ce genre de freeze, ça peut être aussi la carte mère ?


----------



## noz (1 Juillet 2006)

Tu peux m'expliquer pour le harware test ? C'est un truc que je peux lancer depuis le dvd d'install ?


----------



## Tox (1 Juillet 2006)

Les probl&#232;mes de carte-m&#232;re sur iBook se signalent g&#233;n&#233;ralement par des d&#233;fauts d'affichage. Dit autrement, le point faible de l'iBook concerne les soudures du chip graphique. Donc, on peut imaginer que ton probl&#232;me est peut-&#234;tre li&#233; uniquement au HD ou &#224; la ram.

Bref, commence par la barrette, cela te permettra d'avancer rapidement dans tes d&#233;ductions.

Pour le Hardware Test, il est effectivement livr&#233; sur les disques d'origine.


----------



## noz (2 Juillet 2006)

Alors, un peu de news : pas de hardware test sur mon dvd d'install (c'est le seul disque de la bo&#238;te). Depuis hier j'ai fait plusieurs choses : J'ai branch&#233; mon ibook en FW sur mon imac pour faire diff&#233;rents tests (apr&#232;s avoir enlev&#233; la barrette noname bien s&#251;r). Les autorisations n'ont aucun probl&#232;me, le DD non plus. 

J'ai un outil de diagnostic un peu plus pr&#233;cis, Drive 10, que j'ai lanc&#233;. Bizarrement la premi&#232;re partie des tests (les 6 premiers il me semble) &#233;tait innaccessible, j'ai donc lanc&#233; tous les autres, qu'il a tous pass&#233;s, sauf le dernier, structure du volume. Une erreur -92 a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;tect&#233;e, avec proposition de r&#233;paration &#224; la cl&#233;. 

Apr&#232;s la r&#233;paration effectu&#233;e (assez longue, genre 1h) (pour plus d'infos sur le probl&#232;me li&#233; &#224; cette erreur, j'ai joint une capture d'&#233;cran au message), je relance un test, et l&#224; miracle, tous les tests (y compris les premiers) sont accessibles. Il passe le test de structure de volume avec succ&#232;s. 

Je red&#233;marre mon ibook, et je me mets &#224; y croire. Je d&#233;passe le quart d'heure fatidique, mais apr&#232;s 31 mn d'utilisation, hop, nouveau freeze. Je relance drive 10 sur mon ibook en FW depuis mon imac, et hop, erreur -92. Aurais-je mis le doigt sur LE bug ? Mais dans ce cas, pourquoi r&#233;appara&#238;t-elle ? 

Ma solution pour l'instant : re-formater mon ibook, le re-tester et &#233;ventuellement le re-r&#233;parer via drive 10, puis r&#233;-install de Tiger. Si tout &#231;a ne fonctionne pas, je crois que je suis all&#233; au bout de ce que je peux faire depuis chez moi (de toutes fa&#231;ons, si apr&#232;s le formatage et la r&#233;-install d'hier, &#231;a continuait de bugger, c'est que le probl&#232;me &#224; mon avis d&#233;passe mes comp&#233;tences largement, et doit &#234;tre hardware, mais bon, on peut toujours r&#234;ver !!), et direction Place Boulnoy demain midi. 

Si la r&#233;paration d&#233;passe 300 euros, je me dirige vers un macbook (en attendant d'avoir les finances pour le macbook pro 15"). Mais ma foi en les portables apple est dr&#244;lement esquint&#233;e... J'esp&#232;re que je suis tomb&#233; sur une s&#233;rie pourrie, parceque l&#224;...    (y en a pas qui pleure de smiley...)


----------



## Tox (2 Juillet 2006)

Un probl&#232;me de disque dur semble donc se confirmer.


----------



## noz (2 Juillet 2006)

weird quand même puisque le problème est réparé par drive 10, mais revient ensuite ! Un changement de disque dur, quelqu'un a une idée du prix ? C'est quelque chose que l'on peut faire soi même sans trop exploser son ibook ?


----------



## noz (2 Juillet 2006)

Après reformatage impossible de démarrer via le dvd d'install (c au démarrage), j'essaye donc une install via mon imac (dvd dans l'ibook, ibook branché en FW sur l'imac), l'install fonctionne. Redémarrage de l'ibook (de l'imac aussi, il a été un peu perturbé en installant un OS qui n'est pas le sien avec un dvd qui n'est pas dans son lecteur, pauvre petit...) et blocage sur écran bleu ciel. Re-redémarrage, blocage sur écran gris plus pomme. Fin du rire, je vais place Boulnoy demain, on verra bien. Mais si c'est le dd, je me demande si je ne ferai pas mieux de le changer moi même...


----------



## majester la pince (4 Juillet 2006)

salut vous parliez d hadvard mai je croyez que il y en avez pas sur les mac
enfin c'est ce qu' on ma dit quant j'ai demandé si ad avard, avast et zone alarm s' installer sur mac


----------



## Marvin_R (4 Juillet 2006)

majester la pince a dit:
			
		

> salut vous parliez d hadvard mai je croyez que il y en avez pas sur les mac
> enfin c'est ce qu' on ma dit quant j'ai demandé si ad avard, avast et zone alarm s' installer sur mac



Par "hadvard", tu veux dire "hardware" ??
hardware = matériel, donc ça n'a rien à voir avec les logiciels espions (_adware_ en anglais), ni avec le logiciel _Ad Aware_ qui les efface sous Windows.

Des logiciels espions sur Mac, je connais pas.


----------



## noz (4 Juillet 2006)

Oui, je comprenais pas tout là...
Bon, j'ai été place Boulnoy, qui a à peu près confirmé mon diagnostic, mais alors je suis resté sur le cul concernant les tarifs, du coup je pense que je vais laisser mon ibook pour l'instant, acheter un macbook à la rentrée, et tenter de changer le dd moi-même, un peu plus tard...


----------



## ficelle (4 Juillet 2006)

tu as essayé d'utiliser ton imac comme disque de demarrage de l'ibook, en target ?


----------



## noz (11 Juillet 2006)

non, ça j'ai pas essayé. Qu'est ce que ça mettrait en évidence ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

noz a dit:
			
		

> non, ça j'ai pas essayé. Qu'est ce que ça mettrait en évidence ?



que c'est bien le dd qui est dead.:rose:


----------



## noz (15 Août 2006)

Salut ZRXOliver ! Merci pour ta réponse et désolé pour la mienne, un peu tardive, je rentre à peine de vacances. C'était effectivement la seule manip que je n'avais pas encore effectuée (paresse ou peur insconsciente... lol). Je viens de démarrer mon ibook avec mon imac en target, et après une joie ephémère, nouveau freeze 5 ou 10 mn après démarrage... J'imagine que je peux en déduire que ça n'est pas le DD ? Ca peut être quoi à part la carte mère ? (je re-précise qu'apple me l'a changée en décembre dernier... changement de qualité apparemment... lol)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2006)

est ce que quelque chose est connecté sur une prise usb? si oui, quoi? as tu un hub usb? autoalimenté ou alimenté par la prise usb?

Ca peut venir de là.


testes le proc. en faisant un montage video avec iMovie. Tu montes et tu compresses en qualité supérieur QuickTime. Si le proc souffre, ça  va forcément planter très vite. Sinon, c'est que la source de tes blêmes est ailleurs.


----------



## noz (15 Août 2006)

Tu veux dire sur mon ibook ? Non non, rien de connecté. Quant à tester le proc, ça va être impossible puisque ça freeze au bout de 5 mn...


----------



## desmopro (16 Août 2006)

Essaye de démarrer Linux , voir si il fonctionne ou pas sans freezer lui aussi , si il démarre essaye Mac-on-Linux , peut etre que a fonctionneras en attendant .


----------



## noz (17 Août 2006)

Là il va falloir que tu développes un peu... Je n'y connais rien en linux, je ne sais même pas comment ça marche ...  
Si je suis ton conseil, et que ça ne freeze pas sous linux, ça mettrait donc en évidence un problème logiciel, right ? Ca me semble assez improbable alors que mon ibook continue à freezer malgré un formatage et une clean install non ?


----------

